

Ask HN:  Why are comments disabled on the job posts? - jedberg

On reddit one of the best things about the ads there, which include job postings, are that you can offer constructive feedback on the ad, which actually helps the advertiser better understand the message they are sending.<p>For example, for today's job posting, I'd like to offer them the feedback that "Social Hacking" has some very negative connotations, even amongst the HN crowd, and they may want to reconsider their wording.
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022116>

------
benologist
I think they're disabled because people were outing ones that wanted to be
nameless and the tech rags lurking on HN looking for stories to recycle might
prematurely write about them.

~~~
jedberg
That's fair. But why not at least put public comments on the ones where the
company isn't secret?

~~~
benologist
That might be because people were making fun of companies looking for ninja
rockstars who wanted to change the world one todo list app at a time. Even
after comments got removed some were tragic enough to spawn separate, parallel
discussions heh.

~~~
jedberg
I think that is valuable feedback to the advertiser. :)

------
gyardley
I strongly suspect 'social hackers' are exactly what this particular company's
looking for, and the negative connotation serves as a useful filter.

------
paulhauggis
You can always send them a private message.

~~~
jedberg
I could, but it think it would be better for them if the comment were public,
because then other people could reply and explain why my feedback might not be
good.

